

The NSA isn't spying on you - kn9
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/07/01/nsas-google-worlds-private-communications/

======
greenyoda
Actual title of article:

"XKEYSCORE: NSA's Google for the World's Private Communications"

Summary:

 _" One of the National Security Agency’s most powerful tools of mass
surveillance makes tracking someone’s Internet usage as easy as entering an
email address, and provides no built-in technology to prevent abuse. Today,
The Intercept is publishing 48 top-secret and other classified documents about
XKEYSCORE dated up to 2013, which shed new light on the breadth, depth and
functionality of this critical spy system — one of the largest releases yet of
documents provided by NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden."_

------
electic
The title needs to be updated. The article goes into great detail on how the
NSA is spying on you and that there are little or no checks to this power.

------
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/3brc5z/the_inter...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/3brc5z/the_intercept_publishes_48_topsecret_and_other/)

------
klalle
well played, NSA!

